# My New BMW 19's!



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Front- 19x8.5's
Rear- 19x9.5's

I got them off craigslist for dirt cheap with all 4 tires. There was a little bit of rubbing but i rolled the fenders. It isn't the most comfortable ride now but i still love it... also just got HID Lows, Highs, Fogs and LED license Plate Lights for around $160 with a lifetime warranty. Hopefully they will go in this weekend. Weather permitting... 
Thanks for Looking
arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The sidewalls look alittle thin, but the rims looks sweet!!


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The sidewalls look alittle thin, but the rims looks sweet!!


Yea they are quite thin. but any bigger they woiuld have rubbed all the time LOL.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

The offset looks incorrect. It looks like the rim is past the fender/quarters. I think you need at least 6 3/4 inches of pos back space or 166.87 mms of pos back space according to what I've read if im wrong then correct me----Danfigg


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude, get away from my car.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

danfigg said:


> The offset looks incorrect. It looks like the rim is past the fender/quarters. I think you need at least 6 3/4 inches of pos back space or 166.87 mms of pos back space according to what I've read if im wrong then correct me----Danfigg


I have no idea what half of what you just said means. in my opinion, cars that show a little tire mean business. From the back, the rear bumper cover looks as it was supposed to show tire. Thanks Tho


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like you have Dunlop DZ101's on there... how are they working out for you?


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Looks like you have Dunlop DZ101's on there... how are they working out for you?


They are actually the Falken FK452's. never had or ran dunlops. But I do like theses falkens. I have them on my stock rims too. They are a great all around tire.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

in my previous exp falkens burned up really really fast on my camaro, ive been running cooper zeon zpts on both camaro and gto and i love those tires. 

your wheels look really really good man. 


btw what stripe kit is that??


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> in my previous exp falkens burned up really really fast on my camaro, ive been running cooper zeon zpts on both camaro and gto and i love those tires.
> 
> your wheels look really really good man.
> 
> ...


Ill have to try those tires out on my next set. The FK452s are pretty soft and do wear down pretty fast but they grip real good. The stripe kit is off of a website i got about a year or so ago for like 20 bucks. i don't remember the site sorry. but they are gunna get taken off here in the next week or so because my neighbor backed into the rear fender :shutme.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Those look like M3 wheels. I like em! sharp!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Ouch man, those things are sharp! Nice! Your stripes on the side look sweet too. Not a big fan of quicksilver...but dressed up like that looks sweet!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks good, but I def like the ride quality of 17s/18s but much better.

Where in PA are you?


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Looks good, but I def like the ride quality of 17s/18s but much better.
> 
> Where in PA are you?


Yea The ride quality is alot better with the stock 17s. But i think of my car like a supermodel. Those are her High Heels and she cares more about the way she looks than the comforting ride. haha. I am from Conneaut Lake. about an hour below Erie. But im in San Diego right now (military) Ill be bringing my Goat back to Pa in the Middle of May. Maybe we could meet up somewhere and go to a car show or something. 

Thanks everyone for the comments. She is still in progress. The HID's just got put in. If anyones interested i got them From DDM Tuning they are located here in San Diego . My full set was around $150 with Highs, Lows, fogs and 2 license Plate LED Lights. If y'all got any questions just throw them out there.:cheers


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

the rims look good.


----------

